
Show HN: Gitboard – React-Based Kanban Board for GitHub - ThePhysicist
https://adewes.github.io/gitboard/index.html
======
fiatjaf
Any reason why you didn't build an integration with Trello or other kanban-
like apps out there with a public API? This is an honest question.

